#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  تقرير يحذّر من ارتفاع معدلات البدانة بين البريطانيين

## رويتر

حذّر تقرير بريطاني رسمي من أن معظم البريطانيين قد يصبحون بحلول العام 2050 من البدناء، مطالبا الجهات المختصة بإجراء تغيير جذري في سياسات التعاطي مع هذه الظاهرة غير الصحية.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## بنت بلاد

يالطيف من البدانة والله مشكله

----------

